# Diecast 55 Buick Police Car gets lights.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My lovely wife got me this 55 Buick police car and a flashing blue/red LED.








You can get them here: http://www.policecarmodels.com/index.html 

I made a clear top for the light(they were out of them) from a ball point pen clear clicker. I also used some of the Walmart warm LED's from one
of the battery powered sets I got at Christmas. I used a 470 ohm resistor for those. THe red/blue led had a resistor in, but I wired it to the resistor with the other two.








Should look cool at night on the layout, now I need a cop and a crime scene!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...first the school bus, now a police car...does that mean the fire truck is next? 

Lots of cop figurines out there. Might want to look into the 'Locsters'; they turn up on EBAY alot. 
(Other Locster characters would make for 'good' criminals).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooh! Ooh!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! You can also let it post for speeders behind a billboard


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

The Buick looks great Mr. Barnes!

I have done some simular cars from the same source, but used my own custom decals and used the 9 volt internal battery system to drive the flashing LED's and the wig-wag modules for the front and rear lights on various 1/24th scale modern police car models. I thought you might be interested in viewing just a few of these, since they seem to be along the same lines as your origional thread. 

Note: I started into the die cast police car modification hobby last Christmas as a unique gift idea for a sister-in-law. I did a Ft. Lauderdale patrol car stopping her gray Porche convertible to commorate her largest speeding ticket to date... 104 MPH on the freeway.







She loved it!

Best Regards,
Jack 
Tantarra Western RR - Burleson, TX




































http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp133/plonien/Garden Train/dsc_26s.jpg 























































http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp133/plonien/Garden Train/dsc_18s.jpg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, did you make the station also?


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

The Texaco station was built by a Son-in-law. Everyone of our family have contributed to the garden layout. My 5 year old grandson painted a log cabin (birdhouse); my wife buys birdhouse structures such as greenhouses, trailerhouses, etc.; my 88 year old mother buys trains, and the grandkids actually play with the layout. Kind of "fun for the whole family"! I scratchbuilt a famrmers market as my 'contribution' to the project.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you folks got a crime rate problem so many police cars







. Nice work guys. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Good work.

Jack, where did you get your figures shown?

Here is a shot of my flashing lighted police car. There is a story behind this diorama with the green 38 Chevy.










JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Jack, I have the same question as Jim, where did you get your figures? I just got a car hop on skates and a policeman for my police car. DiecastAuto.com


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Jerry. The lights sure add to it....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, had planned to do that to other cars, but have not as of yet, always something!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You got the lights operating on Batter? I see a cord coming out the front fender. Later RJD


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

_"Jack, where did you get your figures shown?"_


Figures are from http://www.americandiorama.com/ and Motorhead figures all in 1/24th scale. Girls are Preiser "teens" and short enough to put next to the other 1/24th scale figures.
American Diorama & Motorhead stuff is sold here: http://www.collectablediecast.com 

Jack
Tantarra Western
Burleson, TX


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I too thought of giving old Roscoe P coaltrain's squad car the flashing light treatment. Should I try and us ethe exisitng light bar or make a new one?









I would also like to create an action diaroma with the General Lee jumping over the tracks and passing trains! HOW would I do this? Where do I find a die cast General Lee in 1:24 to 1:29 scale?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Lights plug into the Malibu light system, no batteries. 
John- You can get a blinking red/blue light from them, they also sell a whole new wired lightbar. CHeck out their web site, it is listed up on top with my first post. 
Just type in a Google search for the General Lee Die Cast in i/24, several die cast sites should pop up. I'm sure someone makes it. Ads in GR for diecast also. 
http://www.diecastalley.com/jl51105nz-69g.aspx 

The above has one for $15

To hold the Gen Lee up, just use a thin/strong rod painted black. Or get an anti-gravity kit!


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Beutiful, Jerry. I just discovered this thread. I've got a 55 Buick Special (formerly owned by singer/actress Jeanette MacDonald) in my garage. It's in 1:1 scale! Did you put LEDs in the headlights as well as in the gumball on top?

I may have to do this in 1:32. Seems I do have a police car somewhere.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, I got the lights/led's and car here:
Police Cars/lights


----------

